# Eigener Webserver und Domain!?



## pressi2 (20. März 2008)

HaLLo!

eine Frage:

Was braucht man eigentlich so alles um eine Website selbst ins Internet zu stellen? also einen eigenen Webserver macht?

Und wenn man eine eigene Domain noch haben möchte?!

welche Sachen bräuchte man


mfg


----------



## chmee (20. März 2008)

Schau Dir doch mal die Angebote der Hoster an, da bekommst Du 
zu nem Pauschalpreis Webspace auf nem Server und eine Domin.

Ein eigener Webserver ist eine größere Angelegenheit. Den benötigst Du "eigentlich"
nur in besonderen Fällen, zB Gameserver einrichten, Mailserver etc..

Links zu Hostern:
http://www.1und1.de
http://www.all-inkl.com
http://www.strato.de
http://www.server4you.de
webspace-verkauf.de/

Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an, was Du gezielt möchtest:
php? MySQL? Baukastenprinzip? Spieleserver? python? cgi ?
usw.. Du findest mit *Webhosting* zu Genüge Links. 
Vielleicht schreibt Dir noch jemand weitere Infos. Ich für meinen Teil 
habe Seiten bei 1und1 und bei server4you. Finde alles OK.

Und bei soviel - verzeih mir - Unwissen solltest Du das Einrichten
und Führen eines Servers einfach lassen. Es ist ein Riesenunterschied,
ob Du einen Server haben möchtest oder eben nur eine Webseite per
Hosting ins Netz stellst.

mfg chmee


----------

